
Coinbase Runs from One Fire to the Next - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-19/coinbase-runs-from-one-fire-to-the-next
======
paulpauper
heard so many negative things about coinbase. they grew too quickly and
neglected customer service, security, and other factors.

